# Padron Field Trip



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Date/Day 9 Aug 06-Wed
Time TBD
Place Miami, FL

Come one come all (we hope) for a field trip (aka HERF) to Padron HQ (among others). Ralley points, extra stops, lunch and start time will be noted as interest grows. So ask your boss for the day off or call in sick, but on the 9th of Aug wouldn't you rather be having a conversation with someone from Padron HQ and talking cigars, than talking with your Boss about office products.

RSVP
snkbyt
Lt Rich
Miami


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Good deal, great to see we have this started. I cant wait to check out the factory... get me an ash tray... etc. 

You cant get much more S. Florida than this, so all you S. FL herfers i have heard so much about, come on out!

LT :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

looks like this one died in the vine? no So Fl LLGs?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> looks like this one died in the vine? no So Fl LLGs?


Canceled due to lack of LLGs


----------

